# Sonax BSD only £8.99 on amazon



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Morning guys
Spotted Sonax bsd on Amazon for only £8.99 you can get free delivery if your order is over a tenner so worth chucking something else in cheap. I got myself Sonax protect and shine npt for £9.99, Sonax clearview nanopro concentrate for £6.99 and some Sonax nanpro plastic restorer gel for £9.99 has anyone tried anyone of these? Any good?

Joe


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I saw that last week and got some too, chucked in a upholstery brush to get above a tenner, great deal... 
Just be aware that it's just the bottle not the retail pack with the cloth:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not sure if you mean just the last few products? 

If not Protect and Shine NPT seems good, I only put it on the car last weekend. Lovely beading and sheets well at pretty low speed. Obviously can't comment on durability!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Really like bsd so thanks for the heads up. Used my last lot up the other week.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

SONAX 287400 Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer:Amazon.co.uk:Car & Motorbike

It says in the description it comes with a cloth.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry I've got bsd already and it's a great product for the money. I was running low and bought 5 litres of as detail spray but don't rate it.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> SONAX 287400 Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer:Amazon.co.uk:Car & Motorbike
> 
> It says in the description it comes with a cloth.


Mine didn't.... 
When I have brought it before it has so I complained and got 15% back:thumb:


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

Jdudley90 said:


> Sorry I've got bsd already and it's a great product for the money. I was running low and bought 5 litres of as detail spray but don't rate it.


huh? so "it's a great product for the money" but "don't rate it"


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

RichieM said:


> huh? so "it's a great product for the money" but "don't rate it"


I think that reads as he liked BSD, but when he was running short he bought 5l of auto smart detail spray... Which he doesn't rate. Lol


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I really like it. So easy to use. Smells nice. Beads like crazy! And I have found 1 coat to last a month on my daily. And that was using it as a drying aid.


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

APS said:


> I think that reads as he liked BSD, but when he was running short he bought 5l of auto smart detail spray... Which he doesn't rate. Lol


ah, yeah; as = auto smart makes more sense :thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up OP, ordered one and a rubber care stick for a fiver


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks to OP I've just bought the shampoo and ****pit cleaner to try 

Still have nearly 10 litres of BSD 

As for AS Wax Detail Spray I quite like it...didn't know until recently pointed out when using as lube for clay cloth can be diluted 1:1 with water. Bonus!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Thanks to OP I've just bought the shampoo and ****pit cleaner to try
> 
> Still have nearly 10 litres of BSD
> 
> As for AS Wax Detail Spray I quite like it...didn't know until recently pointed out when using as lube for clay cloth can be diluted 1:1 with water. Bonus!


10 litres you say :wave::wave:

:lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Thanks to OP I've just bought the shampoo and ****pit cleaner to try
> 
> Still have nearly 10 litres of BSD
> 
> As for AS Wax Detail Spray I quite like it...didn't know until recently pointed out when using as lube for clay cloth can be diluted 1:1 with water. Bonus!


Ten litres of BSD interesting.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

RichieM said:


> ah, yeah; as = auto smart makes more sense :thumb:


Sorry yes AS damn auto correct. I think it's got to be user error with the wax detail spray as most people rate it. Maybe it's to damp or cold through the winter for it. BSD is cracking for the money though.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Ten litres of BSD interesting.





WhiteRoc_170 said:


> 10 litres you say :wave::wave:
> 
> :lol:


What can I say chaps I have problems and I like the stuff...


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Mike, how many cars do you own/detail mate?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mine + Mrs 

What can I say, I like a good deal!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Mine + Mrs
> 
> What can I say, I like a good deal!


Good job BSD comes with a longer expiry date mate


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Forgive me. I've never used this before. Where in the process is this used? Is it a LSP?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I use it as a qd... 
Good for removing water spots etc after washing and is also a good sealant top up. 
Have used it this winter on top of Fusso Dark and have had some really good results:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Try mixing it 50/50 with C2V3, amazing


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Good job BSD comes with a longer expiry date mate


It will be fine, I'll just mix it with some TFR and use it as paint stripper


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

:driver:


MDC250 said:


> It will be fine, I'll just mix it with some TFR and use it as paint stripper


Love it


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Great spot :thumb:just ordered one as running low. Thanks again


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Sonax plastic gel is an amazing product. If I have to compare it to the other products that I've used - PERL, PB Trim Restorer, Raceglaze Trim Dressing, Trim Glitz and AG Vinly and Ruber care, Sonax plastic gel is my favourite. You won't de dissappointed.


----------



## sulih (Feb 12, 2015)

nice price,nice info


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

just ordered some and sonax screen wash


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Got mine today but no microfiber with the BSD so sent them a message to let them know it is being misrepresented on their website. Will wait for their reply.
Price has now increased to £13.95.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Jdudley90 said:


> Got mine today but no microfiber with the BSD so sent them a message to let them know it is being misrepresented on their website. Will wait for their reply.
> Price has now increased to £13.95.


I got 15% discount :thumb:


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

Mine arrived today, minus microfibre.
Sent an enquiry about it and got 20% discount


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't had a reply


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Jdudley90 said:


> Got mine today but no microfiber with the BSD so sent them a message to let them know it is being misrepresented on their website. Will wait for their reply.
> Price has now increased to £13.95.


I received my order of 2 bottles yesterday and they also came minus the cloths. I emailed customer service and ended getting a refund of £7.50 so ended up getting the 2 bottles for £10. Bargain!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

Just as proof


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Just been on live chat as mine didn't come with a cloth got a £1.50 refund could of had a replacement but live chat person was a bit vague if I had to send the one I had back


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Jdudley90 said:


> I haven't had a reply


Did you contact customer services via your Amazon account? I'd try again if you don't hear anything by tomorrow. When I contacted them they got back to me in about 10 mins.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

RichieM said:


> Just as proof


Feel cheated now


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

detalierg said:


> Did you contact customer services via your Amazon account? I'd try again if you don't hear anything by tomorrow. When I contacted them they got back to me in about 10 mins.


Not done that now. I put it in the packaging feedback. Thanks


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry guys I got a full refund. Worth questioning if I was you guys. I can provide help if needed


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Jdudley90 said:


> Sorry guys I got a full refund. Worth questioning if I was you guys. I can provide help if needed


Would like to know how you did that Asish wasn't to help full last night on live chat, still got £1.50 off which is still cheap so not to worried


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Seems it depends on who is at the other end. I just said I felt the item had been misrepresented on both the description and in the image.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Well done to you in happy enough as it was cheap any way, the box would of gone in the bin and I have enough cloths to keep a tramp warm


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Jdudley90 said:


> Seems it depends on who is at the other end.


I think this is the case most of the time. In my first email from the customer services agent he said they would reimburse me for the cost of the missing cloths like for like so I quoted them £7.50 in total ( 2x sonax microfibres from cyc inc p&p) and they agreed to refund me.

I'm happy at getting 2 bottles for a tenner :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Fair play to all those who got a refund, yes it was misrepresentation but in reality we all knew we weren't going to get the box set, I, for one, am happy with £8.99 just for the bottle


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

mine arrived today, just got £2.70 back on live chat - happy with that, pretty much made it half normal price at £6.29/bottle


----------



## dak2v (Dec 27, 2012)

Why are people saying its £8.99 when it's £13.95 when you go on the site


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I believe it was £8.99 at one stage and has now gone up.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

If you look here http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B007O9CXHI/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new in the condition column the sellers will have a note if the item doesn't come with a cloth (i.e. The 2 at £13.95 don't come with a cloth)


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Mine arrived minus cloth and I also didn't get the postage discount for buying over £10 worth of products.........not impressive as Amazon are usually spot on.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

just ordered two more at 8.99 each


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Fancied buying another one for that price but one bottle lasts me over a year so there will probably be something new out by then.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Jdudley90 said:


> Fancied buying another one for that price but one bottle lasts me over a year so there will probably be something new out by then.


I ordered some Friday mate but forgot you made this thread and paid 13 ... not the end of the world though lol


----------



## dak2v (Dec 27, 2012)

Just bought 5 litres £36.95 on amazon free delivery it's brilliant its the best one I've used so far beading is good


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

dak2v said:


> Just bought 5 litres £36.95 on amazon free delivery it's brilliant its the best one I've used so far beading is good


Nice, good job its got a 5 year expiry date


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Nice, good job its got a 5 year expiry date


Only 5 years...I'm in trouble


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> Only 5 years...I'm in trouble


Never heard of "Layer Cake"  Just get out there and use it.SJ.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

MDC250 said:


> Only 5 years...I'm in trouble


Use it on everything, House windows, Dishes(imagine the sheeting on your dishes once rinsed) im sure you can think of many things you can use it on


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

just took delivery of my BSD i ordered on friday, no microfibre again,also they are in clear spray bottles where as the one i bought the other week was in a normal spray bottle, any one else got theres in a clear bottle


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

is it that funny blue colour too?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

yes it is, it looks like comfort


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Pretty sure that is the new packaging.
Saw someone else get one in that bottle.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

just checked the other bottle i got and the liquid is white, is the blue ok to use?


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Tried my bottle of BSD this morning (light blue) and can confirm no difference in characteristics, plus got 33% off my order (no cloths) in order


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 16, 2014)

They finally changed the cloth description and product shot.


----------

